# will 180sx bumper fit on 240sx?



## jrab (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi will a 180sx s13 front aftermarket bumper fit on a 240sx s13?

I so want to put this bumper on my 240sx: Super Made ORIGINAL PARTS (180sx)

will it fit without any mods? or if not what mods would need to be made?

Thanks for the time,
Jrab


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jrab said:


> Hi will a 180sx s13 front aftermarket bumper fit on a 240sx s13?
> 
> I so want to put this bumper on my 240sx: Super Made ORIGINAL PARTS (180sx)
> 
> ...


yeah i dont see why it wouldnt theyre the same car


----------



## jrab (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you, trmn8r.


----------

